# Les App sur IPAD



## bobydeouf (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjours à tous. Voila je voulais vous poser une question toute simple : Quelles sont les meilleurs applications sur Ipad ?
Je demande en particulier les apps qui concernent les transferts de fichier mais bien entendu aussi les jeux, l'actualité ect ... 
Merci


----------



## ikeke (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici quelques applis que j'adore et trouve indispensables:

*AirVideo*: qui permet de regarder des vidéos au format mp4, divx, xvid, mkv avec réencodage de la vidéo à la volée si nécessaire. Prise en charge des sous titres au format SRT ( http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/air-video-watch-your-videos/id306550020?mt=8 )

*GoodReader*: Gestionnaire évolué de documents permettant l'ouverture de nombreux format (y compris les archives ZIP), la gestion des fichiers (suppression, copie, renommage, etc..), l'envoi et la récupération de fichiers vers/depuis l'iPad en Wifi. ( http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/goodreader-for-ipad/id363448914?mt=8 )

*BeeJive IM:* Client de chat multiprotocole. ( http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/beejiveim-for-ipad/id372269251?mt=8 )

*France 24:* Appli de la chaine d'information France 24. Possibilité de lire de nombreux articles et de revoir certaines éditions des journaux de la chaine ainsi que certaines émissions. ( http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/france-24/id364379394?mt=8 )

*iBooks:* Inutile de présenter cette application je pense


----------



## legallou (31 Mai 2010)

Celles que j'ai gardées après plus d'un mois d'utilisation : GoodReader, Evernote, 1password, AppBox, Calculator, Free Translator, SoundHound, Wikipanion, Draw, Doodle Buddy, iBooks.
Boof = Cuisiner Créole, Epicurious, iGourmand, 750gr.
Divers : ChatDuMonde, Planete, RealCaliber
Jeu : DizzyPad (je suis pas un joueur)


----------



## S.Jobs (31 Mai 2010)

Je croyais que air vidéo ne servait qu'à streamer ses vidéos depuis son mac:mouais:


----------



## aleximac (1 Juin 2010)

La dernière version ajoute une fonction permettant de récupérer la vidéo encodé (sur le mac) dans un format supporté par l'iPad, et même de l'ajouter à la base de média de l'iPad (donc lisibles dans l'application iPod).
Le tout dans une file d'attente si on en demande plusieurs. Pratique pour preparer quelques vidéo avant un voyage sans utiliser handbrake sur le mac et directement de son canapé.


----------

